# Repti-glo or repti-sun??



## Johnf9 (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm getting a beardie baby next week and i'm trying to get my viv setup ready. To be safe i'm gonna stick a replacment uv strip into my viv, the viv is 4ft long, 2ft high, and 15 inches deep. At the minute there is a 36" strip light in there. As a noobie i dunno which is best or what the difference is between a reptiglo 10.0 and a reptisun 10.0?? Both are listed suitable for beardies on various websites so i'm confused?? Oh yea meant to say i'm gonna section the viv in half for the lil fella!!


----------



## Will5 (Apr 15, 2007)

to be honest mate I think that they are both as good as each other, if they both do what they say on the packet. Maybe someone else on here will have more experience with uv bulbs. In my opinion though I would get either


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

i think the reptisun produces heat aswell mate!


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

repti-sun 10 is the best... repti-glo 10 is cheaper... i know people that use both, im personally use the arcadia tubes though.. For bearded dragons i am useing the arcadia D3+ now but i used to use the D3. D3+ is 12% and D3 is 7% i seem to remember.. 
Owen


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

Jake89 said:


> i think the reptisun produces heat aswell mate!


they only produce as much heat as a repti-glo tube, they are not mvb (which i assume you were meaning)
Owen


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

To clarify, the UVB output of the Repti-Glois significantly inferior to the ReptiSun...which is why theyre about £10 cheaper. The Arcadia bulbs are meant to be very good, I will consider them when its time to replace my UVBs I think.

UV Guide UK - Ultraviolet Light for Reptiles - UVB reptile lighting on test is your friend!


----------



## Johnf9 (Apr 5, 2008)

Cheers for your help everyone, next question is anyone know wheres cheapest for one of the arcadia D3+ tubes ??? : victory:


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Id like to know too, I havent seen any prices on them yet.


----------



## agh100 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi

I would recommend the Arcadia 12% D3+ tube, got mine from 
Live reptile food, reptile care and accessories from Evolution Reptiles

Cheers!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

livefood.co.uk also have the arcadia tubes in, only a little cheaper than the reptisun 10's [which are BETTER Than the exo terra tubes as already stated]


----------

